# S2 starting to unravel



## mixums

U guys should recruit. That jackass sly has ruined that place and everyone is starting to see it. Egos have taken over that place and its losing more and more posters! I'd love to see a new blazer forum as a fan of the team!


----------



## Basel

Who? 

We won't be recruiting any Blazers fans. You guys left years ago on your own account. If you want to post here again, feel free to do so. If you don't, oh well. Nobody will care either way.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Blazers have a passionate fanbase. I saw a game in the Rose Garden once. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## BlakeJesus

People are welcomed back, of course, but why would we be recruiting people who made a conscious decision to uproot and go somewhere else? Wouldn't offend me if the presence was back, but they know how to find us if they want to.


----------



## Dissonance

Start posting here again and bring others. All are welcome back.


----------



## GNG

mixums said:


> U guys should recruit. That jackass sly has ruined that place and everyone is starting to see it. Egos have taken over that place and its losing more and more posters! I'd love to see a new blazer forum as a fan of the team!


A couple Blazers fans have actively ruined the board and the group turned on the moderators when they tried to step in and now are leaving?

That doesn't sound like you guys at all.


----------



## mixums

Don't include me in that cult of posters/ego maniacs. There's few good guys there but the mods are a disgrace. Also some posters there need a good punch in the face.


----------



## Basel

mixums said:


> Don't include me in that cult of posters/ego maniacs. There's few good guys there but the mods are a disgrace. Also some posters there need a good punch in the face.



I doubt they'll think any better of us here. But like I said, if they want to post here, go for it. If not, oh well. Doesn't matter either way. The forums are fine with or without Blazers fans.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

Hey, I don't appreciate being called a jackass. Asshole maybe but jackass is way over the line.


----------



## speedythief

SlyPokerDog said:


> Hey, I don't appreciate being called a jackass. Asshole maybe but jackass is way over the line.


Jackhole.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

speedythief said:


> Jackhole.


That's a little better.


----------



## PapaG

OMGERSH it's unraveling there! Actual discussion about the moderation of the site, and trying to weed out a terrible mod!! :yesyesyes:

Where's Basel and RockStar when we need them them the most???


----------



## SlyPokerDog

PapaG said:


> OMGERSH it's unraveling there! Actual discussion about the moderation of the site, and trying to weed out a terrible mod!! :yesyesyes:
> 
> Where's Basel and RockStar when we need them them the most???


Wow, you have a lot of rep points.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I'm back baby! Are we all coming back to the motherland or what?


----------



## Floods

Hard to believe it's been 4 years since I got the banhammer from S2.


----------



## mixums

This was always the best site IMO. Way better forums as far as other teams and general discussion. I'm gonna do my best to get posters back here and enjoy watching s2 crumble.


----------



## mixums

Idk papa g..... Maybe u should ask blazer fanatic that question? How many times have they banned u?


----------



## mixums

It's funny thing about the mods there.... Denny and Ed hide and let sly, Nate and those other idiots do the dirty work. They then inflate their egos as they do it. My goal is see that place crash and burn. I've already written a letter to the blazers about the abuse of the mods hoping to make sure it's a one and done thing. I used specifics examples. Looking forward to their response. My attorney thought it was excellent.


----------



## Dornado

I enjoyed having the Blazers fans here, and while I can't remember the circumstances of their departure without refreshing my memory I seem to remember thinking that people had failed on both sides. I hope people do decide to come back, this is a great site.

That being said, if you are consulting an attorney about message board moderation... maybe some priorities need to be reexamined.


----------



## RollWithEm

Dornado said:


> if you are consulting an attorney about message board moderation... maybe some priorities need to be reexamined.


----------



## mixums

So couple of funny things.....

1. I'm getting word they banned blazer fanatic over there. I called that chick out in November for being annoying yet now everyone woke up there. Typical cult behavior. Her money ball piece was the dumbest thing I ever read on a message board.

2. I got numerous pms there during boring times of the summer to stir the pot. Funny thing was I was always honest how I felt and declined. Mods hated me for it. 

3. That site is so under handed and sneaky that it's the mods who need to be banned.

4. I will be happy to post here. My threads always got the most views anyway. Denny should have payed me for my thoughts.


----------



## RollWithEm

Feel free to bring the good posters back to this site. You'll surely get some opinions from non-Blazer fans to balance out the discussions.


----------



## Adam

Why would anybody want these people back? They're an insular group of egotistical douchebags. 

They don't participate in any section of the forum outside of their team page and if any other fan comes in to post about basketball or ask how the weather is they react like North Korea towards missionaries.


----------



## Basel

@Dornado, in their heads, an "outside mod" (me) came in and started banning people for no reason. The funny thing is that it was their own mod (Dan) who came asking for us to help out with the Blazers board because things were getting out of hand with the political discussions they were having there. I came and tried to help, but apparently I just started banning people for the hell of it, and especially anyone who said something bad about Kobe, smh. Those guys only want to remember specifics and not the whole story. Should it and could it have been handled differently? Of course, by both sides. But to place the blame solely on me and whoever was helping at the time is ridiculous. And they know it, even though they'll never admit it.


----------



## RollWithEm

Adam said:


> Why would anybody want these people back? They're an insular group of egotistical douchebags.
> 
> They don't participate in any section of the forum outside of their team page and if any other fan comes in to post about basketball or ask how the weather is they react like North Korea towards missionaries.


Sounds fun!


----------



## GNG

mixums said:


> It's funny thing about the mods there.... Denny and Ed hide and let sly, Nate and those other idiots do the dirty work. They then inflate their egos as they do it. My goal is see that place crash and burn. I've already written a letter to the blazers about the abuse of the mods hoping to make sure it's a one and done thing. I used specifics examples. Looking forward to their response. *My attorney thought it was excellent.*


----------



## mixums

holy cow adam nailed it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mixums

hahaha they cant stay away from me! just got a PM from a poster on their site who is supposed to be a "mod" showing me how their all upset im posting over here. its hilarious cause they cant stay away! 

They are total sheep at S2. Always have been. But everything adam said is so spot on. If they did come here basels life would be a living hell. you say one bad thing about the blazers and your a troll. I just tell it like it is. They had blazers contenders after november. In reality most knew they would come back to earth with their bench as is. Only reason i think they make playoffs is because of their hot start. otherwise 9-11 seed if season began today.


----------



## Basel

My life would be just fine if they ever came back to post here. It's a message board. It's not that serious.


----------



## mixums

just looking out for ya bro..... one bad word about blazers and they want bans!


----------



## Basel

I hardly ban people these days, even when they probably deserve it.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Basel, how much for each poster we get to come back here? $5?


----------



## RollWithEm

Wow! This is getting real.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

MIX doesn't like me, but I'm the S2 MVP......these guys will follow me back.


----------



## Basel

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Basel, how much for each poster we get to come back here? $5?



Ha, good one. I forgot how funny you used to be.


----------



## GNG

Wasn't mixum's fan base about nil before he got banned-camped the first time around?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Basel said:


> Ha, good one. I forgot how funny you used to be.


"used" to be?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

GNG said:


> Wasn't mixum's fan base about nil before he got banned-camped the first time around?


Who knows. The guy's thing is to stir stuff up and he's damn good at it actually. He hates me though! He used to just go off on me because I support my team. I don't mind people having differing opinions, but just back it up with knowledge......not stupidity. #ripcity


----------



## Porn Player

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Basel, how much for each poster we get to come back here? $5?


The real question: How much to keep those guys away?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Porn Player said:


> The real question: How much to keep those guys away?


Are you guys serious about not wanting people to come back to your site. Our game threads sometime get up to 1,000 posts. S2 is a very busy site. Surprised you wouldn't want people to visit yours. Haven't heard one person over here say they'd like the traffic. Interesting.


----------



## Porn Player

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Are you guys serious about not wanting people to come back to your site. Our game threads sometime get up to 1,000 posts. S2 is a very busy site. Surprised you wouldn't want people to visit yours. Haven't heard one person over here say they'd like the traffic. Interesting.


I was just playing with you. Like a toy. 

In all honesty, it won't make an iota of difference to me whether you're around or you're not. 

BBB.net is like an old running television programme. We all know what we're doing. We all know the lines we're saying. We all know where we should be at all times. We're all fat and comfortable. 

If you want to come over and create a spin off for the kids that love stats like '1000 posts in a thread wowzas LMAO GTFO' then cool, I won't watch but I'll happily share on screen time with you.


----------



## mixums

Porn Player said:


> I was just playing with you. Like a toy.
> 
> In all honesty, it won't make an iota of difference to me whether you're around or you're not.
> 
> BBB.net is like an old running television programme. We all know what we're doing. We all know the lines we're saying. We all know where we should be at all times. We're all fat and comfortable.
> 
> If you want to come over and create a spin off for the kids that love stats like '1000 posts in a thread wowzas LMAO GTFO' then cool, I won't watch but I'll happily share on screen time with you.


THAT IS AWESOME!!!!! S2 is just about the blazers... this place has life on seperate forums. 

As for hcp..... i like him way more then those douche bag mods. I just wanna see that site go down.


----------



## Basel

S2 isn't busy. The Blazers forum is. Let's not try to make it more than it really is. Any other thread there is @truebluefan trying to make it active, like he did here back in the day. 

If you guys came back to post here, great. If you don't, it doesn't matter. How does it benefit me? I'm not making money off this forum getting more posts. 

Obviously it's always good to have more activity on a board, even if you guys were to stay only in the Blazers forum. But do I honestly care whether or not you guys post here again? Not even a little bit.


----------



## RollWithEm

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Haven't heard one person over here say they'd like the traffic.


I would love quality traffic. I just think that 20 quality posts beat the crap out of 1000 posts like, "Lillard for three!" or "Batum VAVOOM!" 

I don't think the latter interests many posters here.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

RollWithEm said:


> I would love quality traffic. I just think that 20 quality posts beat the crap out of 1000 posts like, "Lillard for three!" or "Batum VAVOOM!"
> 
> I don't think the latter interests many posters here.


What makes you think there aren't quality posters over there? Have you checked it out? Looks like this place could use a little life.

Please do not take the opinion of this person who started the thread seriously. He just comes in and stirs stuff up. If you stand by your team and support them, he just goes off on ya'. 

Just kind of confused by the negative outlook of arguably the top Blazer forum there is. I wouldn't mind having 2 places to chat, there just isn't anybody here.


----------



## Basel

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What makes you think there aren't quality posters over there? Have you checked it out? Looks like this place could use a little life.
> 
> Please do not take the opinion of this person who started the thread seriously. He just comes in and stirs stuff up. If you stand by your team and support them, he just goes off on ya'.
> 
> Just kind of confused by the negative outlook of arguably the top Blazer forum there is. I wouldn't mind having 2 places to chat, there just isn't anybody here.



He said quality posts, not posters. There's a difference there.


----------



## roux

I could give two shits about your game threads cause I wont read them, but I would love it if you guys came over here and sparked some dialogue in other forums... we have far too many posters on here that hunker down in one forum and never come out for light.


----------



## hoojacks

please please please encourage mixum on this guys. the world is a better place when he has an audience

also wouldn't it be amazing if the bbf forum resurrected and contained nothing but laker fans turned evil mods and fatalistic blowhards? seriously, this is like a dream come true


----------



## Dornado

Basel said:


> @Dornado, in their heads, an "outside mod" (me) came in and started banning people for no reason. The funny thing is that it was their own mod (Dan) who came asking for us to help out with the Blazers board because things were getting out of hand with the political discussions they were having there. I came and tried to help, but apparently I just started banning people for the hell of it, and especially anyone who said something bad about Kobe, smh. Those guys only want to remember specifics and not the whole story. Should it and could it have been handled differently? Of course, by both sides. But to place the blame solely on me and whoever was helping at the time is ridiculous. And they know it, even though they'll never admit it.


Basel, I definitely didn't intend to criticize your role in that whole debacle. I seem to remember thinking that "Dan" handled things poorly, and that his approach to moderating off-topic forum was fairly subjective, a bit intolerant, and lacking in reasonable compromise. I think that contributed to how your well-intended efforts to back him up were perceived.


----------



## Basel

Dornado said:


> Basel, I definitely didn't intend to criticize your role in that whole debacle. I seem to remember thinking that "Dan" handled things poorly, and that his approach to moderating off-topic forum was fairly subjective, a bit intolerant, and lacking in reasonable compromise. I think that contributed to how your well-intended efforts to back him up were perceived.



Oh I know you weren't. Just letting you know what went down.


----------



## Dornado

I can't ****ing believe the tone in this thread... please bring all of the blazers posters you can recruit.


----------



## mixums

hahahaha mixum 100 s2 0

typical s2 sheep.... like i always say.... cant have smokey without the bandit.... or maybe the joker without batman!


----------



## GNG

I'm skeptical of mixum's account of the demise of SportsTwo.

No disrespect toward him, but he has a well-earned reputation as a hyperbolic Chicken Little who that Blazers group loves to hate. 

I would be surprised if there was some large-scale exodus from that place with mixum of all people playing Moses. I'd take it more seriously if this report was coming from a more credible - and balanced - source.


----------



## mixums

If u don't wanna take my word for it go there and look what's happened! They ban people left and right.

I dare u go start a thread knocking the blazers. Then talk to me. It's a cult there led by ego driven mods. There's good guys there like kingspeed and few others but one of the best posters they have was recently suspended for nothing accept not saying blazers are great. They don't accept criticism there.

And honestly gng.... U or they should thank me... This is most action this place has seen in months


----------



## mixums

All I'm gonna say about s2 is if I was so hated and such a troll why did mods and posters PM and beg in forum threads for my return? They are such hypocrites there. Denny made money off my threads even though he would never admit it. When u have ur own mods asking me why I'm not stirring the pot with negative threads u know its shady. 

The sheep there have no idea what the mods really do when they aren't making lame jokes. Just so everyone knows who the real bad guy is. My thoughts on blazers were my own and genuine. I grew up on east coast where sports talk is hard not where it's sunshine and rainbows. That's the problem my style is the facts the casual fan doesn't wanna hear or see. Therefor I'm the troll. It's a simple solution of a soccer mom being told her kid should try a new sport other then soccer. She thinks everyone else is wrong and needs to fire back defending her shitty kid who plays soccer. That's S2 in a nutshell. Ok my rant is done about that cult like forum. 

Can't wait till blazers drop them!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

GNG said:


> I'd take it more seriously if this report was coming from a more credible - and balanced - source.


Still waiting I assume.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

mixums said:


> It's funny thing about the mods there.... Denny and Ed hide and let sly, Nate and those other idiots do the dirty work. They then inflate their egos as they do it. My goal is see that place crash and burn. I've already written a letter to the blazers about the abuse of the mods hoping to make sure it's a one and done thing. I used specifics examples. Looking forward to their response. My attorney thought it was excellent.


I'm curious who you wrote the letter to. If you want I can give you the name and email address of the Blazer executive who is in charge of the Blazer/RipCity2 partnership.


----------



## GorillaOfSteel

HI GUYS


----------



## mixums

I have a lot of friends in media including Portland. That's what happens when u work in radio for twenty years. Don't worry doggy it's being handled!


----------



## RollWithEm

GorillaOfSteel said:


> HI GUYS


This is escalating quickly.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Basel owes me $15 so far


----------



## Adam

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What makes you think there aren't quality posters over there? Have you checked it out? Looks like this place could use a little life.
> 
> Please do not take the opinion of this person who started the thread seriously. He just comes in and stirs stuff up. If you stand by your team and support them, he just goes off on ya'.
> 
> Just kind of confused by the negative outlook of arguably the top Blazer forum there is. I wouldn't mind having 2 places to chat, there just isn't anybody here.


I'm pretty sure that if you combined bbf's nba general, off-topic, non-basketball sports, and sim league forums you would have a single bigger place than the single Blazer forum. Or maybe not, I dunno.

Not that size matters. When the Blazers fans were here the only ones that actually contributed to threads outside of the Blazers forum were Boob and Lamer. The rest of you just sat in here, yelled at anybody that tried to post in your threads, and trolled the rest of the forum with, "Pritch slapped!" We already have the a10 guys, what's the difference here?


----------



## mixums

Adam where have u been hiding?! U are on the $$$$$$$


----------



## mixums

Omg. I was just PMed that blazer fanatic was payed to post on S2. That is really rock bottom if true. Ouch


----------



## SlyPokerDog

mixums said:


> Omg. I was just PMed that blazer fanatic was payed to post on S2. That is really rock bottom if true. Ouch


We offered her a $1 a post. We figured she would maybe post 300-400 posts a month. Instead she posted 2000 posts in one month. Then Denny tells us that the $2000 is coming out of the money he pays us. The 4 of us only get paid $500 each to mod the Blazer forum. That means she earned the entire Blazer mod budget. It was complete BS she gets all the money and we get nothing. Of course we banned her. I can see each of us giving up $100 each to her but all of our money?!? No way.


----------



## Floods

SlyPokerDog said:


> We offered her a $1 a post. We figured she would maybe post 300-400 posts a month. Instead she posted 2000 posts in one month. Then Denny tells us that the $2000 is coming out of the money he pays us. The 4 of us only get paid $500 each to mod the Blazer forum. That means she earned the entire Blazer mod budget. It was complete BS she gets all the money and we get nothing. Of course we banned her. I can see each of us giving up $100 each to her but all of our money?!? No way.


You'll be hearing from Mixum's attorney soon.


----------



## ATLien

Were the Blazers fans the ones screaming "dynasty!" several years ago or was that the Bulls forum?


----------



## SlyPokerDog

Floods said:


> You'll be hearing from Mixum's attorney soon.


LOL! Rep'd!


----------



## mixums

Not making it up that's the sad part.

As for u floods.... Do u know what I despise more then S2? Boston/New England fans. I celebrate patriot elimination day every year along with Red Sox elimination day. Seeing the celtics suffer brings me great pleasure.


----------



## Floods

How was Red Sox elimination day for you this year?


----------



## Floods

Seeing mixum and PapaG and HCP again makes me want to fire up an alt and go have some fun at s2. See how long before people find out who I am (doubt they'd care). I want to be creative about it though, like maybe I'll post in riddles.


----------



## Basel

SlyPokerDog said:


> LOL! Rep'd!



Get with the program, Sly. Nobody reps anymore. Everyone just likes.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

Basel said:


> Get with the program, Sly. Nobody reps anymore. Everyone just likes.


Oops. So my 0 rep points means I'm the cool kid on the block?


----------



## Basel

SlyPokerDog said:


> Oops. So my 0 rep points means I the cool kid on the block?



Sure, why not?


----------



## SlyPokerDog

Basel said:


> Sure, why not?


Well then I _like_ you. 

Now can you do me a favor and rep Mixum so he won't be as cool as me?


----------



## Basel

SlyPokerDog said:


> Well then I _like_ you.
> 
> 
> 
> Now can you do me a favor and rep Mixum so he won't be as cool as me?



Maybe later when I'm not using the mobile app. _Maybe._


----------



## Bogg

@mixums: in all seriousness, if the Blazers fans doing their soccer mom bit bothers you that much, why don't you just do your Blazers thing over there and then drop in on the NBA general board around here when you want to have a less "rah rah" conversation? I know I'm not the only one around here registered on multiple boards.


----------



## mixums

Floods were u carlito?


----------



## Floods

Nope


----------



## mixums

Also my thread has been hijacked by S2 mods. All I did was come in here and tell it like it is. I get PMs on how blazer fanatic was planted/paid on S2 and I get attacked if I was posting on S2. They just couldn't let me go.... Or is it they can't let me go.... Lalalalala

#mixum4life

Ask papa g about all this. He knows


----------



## mixums

@Boggs cause I'm a blazer fan who has a different view who shouldn't have to post one way cause the rest of the board wants sunshine and unicorns


----------



## Bogg

mixums said:


> @Boggs cause I'm a blazer fan who has a different view who shouldn't have to post one way cause the rest of the board wants sunshine and unicorns


So post somewhere else. I'm not sure why you're coming here to air grievances with no intention of doing anything else.


----------



## mixums

Have u noticed my other threads? Maybe u need to take a look Boggs and read before making accusations against me?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

And heeeeeeeeeere we go.


----------



## GNG

mixums said:


> If u don't wanna take my word for it go there and look what's happened! They ban people left and right.
> 
> I dare u go start a thread knocking the blazers. Then talk to me. It's a cult there led by ego driven mods. There's good guys there like kingspeed and few others but one of the best posters they have was recently suspended for nothing accept not saying blazers are great. They don't accept criticism there.
> 
> And honestly gng.... U or they should thank me... This is most action this place has seen in months


I went over there a couple years ago after the Grizzlies whupped the Trail Blazers on the road and told them all to blow me, and nothing happened.

I'm not a mod, and even if I were, I wouldn't care about "action" on the Blazers board.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

mixumlito up to his old tricks. Same old story with this guy.


----------



## mixums

Ha.... U should have posted the other night after the grizz destroyed the blazers. Sly would have banned u in a second. edit. Btw I think grizz will make playoffs. Maybe take the blazers spot.


----------



## mixums

It's funny how i post here and all the s2 guys can't stop talking about it and apparently quoting me on the. Other sight. I'm doing my thing here.... Why u worried? Ur not Denny losing money


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Actually had he come over and talked intelligently and knowledgeably about the game he would have been a welcome addition. 2 things you NEVER do even when you claim your a fan.


----------



## mixums

Lmao hcp u know damn well if gng said he was a grizz fan he would have been crucified by the s2 cult. They would have burned him at stake after a beating like that. C'mon now be fair. U know that place is all blazer unicorns.


----------



## RoyToy

Trade Nic Batum


----------



## SlyPokerDog

RoyToy said:


> Trade Nic Batum


LOL!


----------



## Floods

I remember the collective chicken that entire Blazer board shat after the Grizzlies signed Darius Miles, which apparently hurt the Blazers in some way I can't remember. Good times.


----------



## mixums

Welcome Roy toy! I have to get mediocre man over here! This is excellent. Where's kingspeed?


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Floods said:


> I remember the collective chicken that entire Blazer board shat after the Grizzlies signed Darius Miles, which apparently hurt the Blazers in some way I can't remember. Good times.


Sounds like je


----------



## JFizzleRaider

GNG said:


> I went over there a couple years ago after the Grizzlies whupped the Trail Blazers on the road and told them all to blow me, and nothing happened.
> 
> I'm not a mod, and even if I were, I wouldn't care about "action" on the Blazers board.


Rawse? Damn, wish I would have read that thread. Probably full of laughs


----------



## mixums

Pritchard was terrible. I tried telling those oden lovers few years back but they all said I was nuts and was trolling. Looks like they all got pritch slapped by kpee


----------



## Floods

JFizzleRaider said:


> Sounds like je


Not bad, not bad...

But don't spoil my secret in case I decide to go over there and **** around anyway.


----------



## Basel

Floods said:


> Not bad, not bad...
> 
> But don't spoil my secret in case I decide to go over there and **** around anyway.



Do it, Jacoby.


----------



## hoojacks

dance puppets!


----------



## Basel

What are dance puppets?


----------



## mixums

what are dance puppets?


----------



## hoojacks

sorry

dance, puppets!

better?


----------



## mixums

I've always has em dancing #fact


----------



## Basel

hoojacks said:


> sorry
> 
> dance, puppets!
> 
> better?



Not really.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Weird. Some blazer fans leaking back has @GNG and @Adam showing more life then they have in like three years.


----------



## mixums

Your welcome


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Tons of weird crap going on here.


----------



## Diable

If you're going to be a gimmick poster, then you should work on your gimmick. This one is rather poorly conceived and you've totally botched the execution as well.


----------



## mixums

Who is a gimmick poster?


----------



## Diable

some guy bubbles banned before I could.


----------



## mixums

Well I applaud the job the mods do here. They don't bait and stir the pot. Glad to see those clowns from s2 gone. All they were here to do is cause trouble anyway.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

What is S2?


----------



## mixums

S2 is forum kind of like this except the only forum with any traffic is the blazers forum. Its very cult like where they hover around 2-3 posters. Its a bunch of huge egos (esp the mods) who have the same lame jokes over and over again. The worst part of that forum is they aren't friendly to anyone new. Its very clicky or cult like. Also they are why blazer fans get a rep as soccer moms. Dont you dare say anything bad or else you will get banned or harassed. All they see is unicorns and rainbows. Game threads are ridiculous with guys posting the same thing per page... BATUM 3!!!!! So annoying and immature. Its such a black eye that the blazers make that their forum. Really awful on Blazers part. I actually have a few PMS from mods asking me to stir the pot. The owner "Denny" will do anything for hits. Their mods are the ultimate baiters. 

I have written a letter to the Blazers and Im hoping they start taking notice of the specific examples I gave them. Im really hoping its a one and done. I will keep sending letters till action is taken. I don't wanna see the Blazers name dragged in the mud by those idiots.


----------



## mixums

Hahaha excellent news, heard back from blazers about s2. From sound of the letter, things aren't looking good for friends at s2. "Numerous complaints" lol.....


----------



## mixums

Also my attorney told me exactly what to do next.


----------



## Dornado




----------



## GNG

mixums said:


> Also my attorney told me exactly what to do next.


----------



## mixums

Hey I have to do what I have to do. They went too far with me. Now payback time.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

Funny. Most people on S2 think I am mister negativity....but I have never had a single run in with the mods. I wonder if Mixum has ever stopped to ponder that?


----------



## mixums

I know all too much about s2. However they aren't prepared for me.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

"There are two kinds of pain. The sort of pain that makes you strong, or useless pain. The sort of pain that's only suffering. I have no patience for useless things." 

-Frank Underwood


----------



## mixums

All too easy


----------



## SlyPokerDog

mixums said:


> All too easy


Have you seen House of Cards? It's a great show.


----------



## mixums

No I prefer law and order but thanks


----------



## SlyPokerDog

mixums said:


> No I prefer law and order but thanks


Law and Order? Which one? So many versions of that show. 

You ever see Homicide: Life on the streets? They did a couple of crossover episodes with the original Law and Order. That was a great show.


----------



## mixums

Ever see Star Wars?


----------



## SlyPokerDog

mixums said:


> Ever see Star Wars?


Haven't seen it since Lucas "improved it." 

Han shot first! 

How about you? I'm guessing you're more of a fan of movies 1-3. I can see you being a big Hayden Christensen fan.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

I must say Mixum, this is kind of nice. Just a couple of bros discussing TV and movies.


----------



## mixums

I'm a fan of the sand people


----------



## SlyPokerDog

mixums said:


> I'm a fan of the sand people


Sand people is a derogatory term, they prefer to be called Tusken Raiders.


----------



## Boomchakalaka

I'm all MIXEDUP!

Thought I signed into S2....until I began to read about sand people....better use the force, leave Disney(Mixum)land and head for home!

:whoosh:


----------



## mixums

What do they stand for? My raid has just begun.


----------



## mixums

Now im hearing rumors carlito was banned for no reason over there?! WTF????


----------



## SlyPokerDog

mixums said:


> Now im hearing rumors carlito was banned for no reason over there?! WTF????


Carlito had the exact same IP address as you did. Your ban extended to him.


----------



## GNG

Poor, stupid Carlito.


----------



## mixums

All too easy.


----------



## ponderguy

mixums said:


> All too easy.




*Not necessary.*


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

So has S2 closed down yet like you said it would? I didn't think so......there is actually a thread over there about pick n roll defense that has 397 more posts than this one.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

What is S2?


----------



## Minstrel

Are we getting the old band back together?

I don't recognize anyone on this forum or S2. What happened to DaBullz and Quasi-Quasar? Where's rawse and ViciousFlogging? I'm slightly uncomfortable not to find a perfectly preserved 2006 here.


----------



## Luke

rawse is gng now


----------



## RollWithEm

Minstrel said:


> Are we getting the old band back together?
> 
> I don't recognize anyone on this forum or S2. What happened to DaBullz and Quasi-Quasar? Where's rawse and ViciousFlogging? I'm slightly uncomfortable not to find a perfectly preserved 2006 here.


 @Minstrel is back?


----------



## Minstrel

Facebook-style Likes, Twitter-style @ directions. It's a brave new world.

GNG will always be rawse to me.


----------



## Vintage

The Blazer group was such a sensitive bunch. Then all the drama that caused them to leave.High maintenance group.



As for getting an attorney involved because of message board drama..... You are either making stuff up.... Or your life must suck so much ass that somehow this became so important to consult your attorney. I would venture in this scenario that the closest you've come to seeing a vagina in the past fifteen years is in a health class.


----------



## Vintage

Minstrel said:


> Are we getting the old band back together?
> 
> I don't recognize anyone on this forum or S2. What happened to DaBullz and Quasi-Quasar? Where's rawse and ViciousFlogging? I'm slightly uncomfortable not to find a perfectly preserved 2006 here.


DaBullz is known as Denny Crane at sportstwo.com

No idea on Vicious or Quasi.

This board used to be great back in the dsy.


----------



## ATLien

Quasi was the only user I recognized from the Grantland-linked post.


----------



## R-Star

Ha. I hope they come back. 

I will be enjoyable for me.


----------



## SlyPokerDog

Hi! How are things going over here?


----------



## RollWithEm

What in the hell is S2?


----------



## RollWithEm

Is that where TrueBlueFan spends his days now?


----------



## Oldmangrouch

Mixum

I owe you an apology. S2 is the sewer you always said it was.


----------



## GNG

LOL


----------



## Basel

Ha.


----------



## Dissonance

Maybe Blazers fans can take this place off life support.


----------



## Basel

Dissonance said:


> Maybe Blazers fans can take this place off life support.



Doubt they would come back.


----------

